# Brand New Elite 5 HDI ice machine CHEAP



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a new ice fish finder you might want to check this out. You can get it for $449 and shipping is free. Then go to Lowrance website and click on special offers. They are offering a $100 mail in rebate. I don't think you will be able to find it any cheaper than $350. Plus you can also use this unit for open water fishing on your kayak or boat. [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrance-Elite-5-HDI-Ice-Machine-fishfinder-gps-Plus-100-00-mail-in-rebate-/281521249716?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418bf95db4"]Lowrance Elite 5 HDI Ice Machine Fishfinder GPS Plus $100 00 Mail in Rebate | eBay[/ame]


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

damn good deal


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone know the difference between the Elite-5 and the Elite-5 CHIRP? I'm thinking it's the sonar.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Elite-5 and the Elite-5 CHIRP? I'm thinking it's the sonar.


I would contact Lowrance and ask them. With it being new software they should be able to help you out the best.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

CHIRP sonar advantages:
- Easier to identify and distinguish bait and game fish targets
- Better target identification at greater depths 
- Mark fish clearly at faster boat speeds
- View multiple CHIRP sonar settings on one display

The X on the model means sonar only, no GPS.

The Lowrance charts are better than nothing, but if you get the Gold version you get the much more detailed Navionics chip.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I picked up an Elite 4 HDI Gold with boat transducer, navionics chip, Navico ice pack kit with battery, charger, and ice transducer for under $400 shipped to my door. But I did have to buy an adapter cable for $40 to use the ice pack with my HDI unit. Also had to spend $25 for a sunscreen cover. So total I'm in $465, not too bad for a complete boat/ice setup.

You really have to watch which if any transducer you are getting while comparing prices.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you want the Elite 5 CHIRP I would check ebay or amazon. The cheapest I found 1 is on amazon. They are asking $521.49 for the ice machine. You can also get a $100 mail in rebate on said unit through lowrance on their website. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lowrance-ELITE5-Chirp-Ice-Machine/dp/B00JCFDPS8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418859759&sr=8-1&keywords=lowrance+elite+5+chirp+ice+machine"]Amazon.com : Lowrance ELITE5 Chirp Ice Machine : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41oUFLkTgML[/ame]


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Does the Elite 5 CHIRP come with ice transducer or boat transducer?


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If its the ice machine I would think it comes with the ice ducer. If it's not the ice machine then I would imagine it comes with the skimmer for boats.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

why not get the 4x chirp $169.99 at bass pro, it has gps,
use the savings for a battery& ice ducer
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Eli...uct/14082906313713/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL
*Lowrance Elite-4X CHIRP Fishfinder *


 


Have you used this product? Be the first to Write a Review 










Select from the chart











Read product description


----------



## Francko (Sep 30, 2012)

Its my understanding that any Lowrance that has an "x" in the model number is not equipped with GPS. That being said I just ordered an Elite-4 with ice pack from Cabelas today for $279. Minus the $50 rebate, thats not a bad price ($229) for a turn key ice set up.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I picked up an Elite 4 HDI Gold with boat transducer, navionics chip, Navico ice pack kit with battery, charger, and ice transducer for under $400 shipped to my door. But I did have to buy an adapter cable for $40 to use the ice pack with my HDI unit. Also had to spend $25 for a sunscreen cover. So total I'm in $465, not too bad for a complete boat/ice setup.
> 
> You really have to watch which if any transducer you are getting while comparing prices.


Anyone care to comment on the difference between the 50/200 and 83/200 transducers? Is the ice transducer something different as well?


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Anyone care to comment on the difference between the 50/200 and 83/200 transducers? Is the ice transducer something different as well?


My instruction manual says the following. 200 kHz has the highest sensitivity and best target discrimination in shallow water. 83 kHz offers a wider cone angle for more water coverage. 50 kHz provides the best depth penetration


----------



## Knot Dunn (May 1, 2004)

Can anyone tell me which Lowrance unit(s) can show a graph and flasher like a vexilar?

Thanks-


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Found a store that had the chirps for $569 but had a price tag of $469 on them. Do they have to sell it to you for that price?


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

mtwillard said:


> Found a store that had the chirps for $569 but had a price tag of $469 on them. Do they have to sell it to you for that price?


Yes they do. If they mismark an item they have to honor the price.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

mtwillard said:


> Found a store that had the chirps for $569 but had a price tag of $469 on them. Do they have to sell it to you for that price?


If you don't mind me asking, what store ?


----------



## fishon1219 (Mar 14, 2005)

The $469 price being offered may be including the $100 rebate going on right now. Make sure to read the fine print.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

scooter_trasher said:


> why not get the 4x chirp $169.99 at bass pro, it has gps,


Just so you know, a Lowrance unit with an X, like Elite 4X or Elite 5X, means *No* sonar. No way around that....


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im hooked said:


> Just so you know, a Lowrance unit with an X, like Elite 4X or Elite 5X, means *No* sonar. No way around that....


They have sonar, but no GPS capabilities... Sonar is what finds the fish! I own an Elite 4x and all it does is work as a graph... Hopefully I'll be able to upgrade to the combo unit soon


----------

